
Goldman Sachs is doing something that would have been unthinkable before 2008 - piyushmakhija
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/goldman-sachs-is-doing-something-that-would-have-been-unthinkable-before-2008-2016-04-25
======
hackuser
In business, whenever I select vendors I consider their motives and not their
promises: What will they be motivated to do for me? Am I a big enough account
to matter to them?

In this case, the motives I can imagine are marketing (make their brand more
familiar to people outside Wall St, give people some personal connection to
them, and have a political claim to serving more than Wall St) or meeting some
regulatory requirements (as described in the article). But who knows; maybe
there is more money in small depositors than I think.

